# Preseason: Celtics @ Raptors, Oct. 11th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Supposedly this game will be on NBA TV.

Hope to see PJ dressed for this one.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

<center>
















*Boston Celtics* @ *Toronto Raptors*
October 11th, 2006, 7:00 PM EST
RAP-TV

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TJ FORD" TITLE="TJ FORD" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/tj_ford.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MORRIS PETERSON" TITLE="MORRIS PETERSON" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/morris_peterson.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ANTHONY PARKER" TITLE="ANTHONY PARKER" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/anthony_parker.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CHRIS BOSH" TITLE=CHRIS BOSH" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_bosh.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RASHO NESTEROVIC" TITLE="RASHO NESTEROVIC" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/radoslav_nesterovic.jpg"> 
*TJ Ford, Morris Peterson, Anthony Parker, Chris Bosh, Rasho Nesterovic*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DELONTE WEST" TITLE="DELONTE WEST" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/delonte_west.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PAUL PIERCE" TITLE="PAUL PIERCE" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/paul_pierce.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALLY SZCZERBIAK" TITLE="WALLY SZCZERBIAK" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/wally_szczerbiak.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RYAN GOMES" TITLE="RYAN GOMES" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ryan_gomes.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KENDRICK PERKINS" TITLE="KENDRICK PERKINS" SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kendrick_perkins.jpg">
*Delonte West, Paul Pierce, Wally Szczerbiak, Ryan Gomes, Kendrick Perkins*</center>


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i don't understand why pj wasn't dressed against the wiz


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Now this one is going to be fun to watch. 

Both teams are deep and built to run. TJ vs Telfair should be entertaining. Bargnani gets to go against some more young big men. 

Gerald Green vs Graham.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Lookin Forwad 2 This One..
It's Also Gon Be Aired On Foxsports East


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

if it's being aired, i'll TiVo it;

and break down the team for the less fortunate.

i think we'll start freddy jones after that previous game, i'm also hoping PJ Tucks plays.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

blah, i don't have rapstv

anyways, i predict the raps to win 92-89.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics forum [via aquaitious] will hopefully have highlights of the game during the game for posters that are unable to watch.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> The Celtics forum [via aquaitious] will hopefully have highlights of the game during the game for posters that are unable to watch.


wicked man, I'll check it out, unless one of you rich kids want to post updatesm here.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

shookem said:


> wicked man, I'll check it out, unless one of you rich kids want to post updates here.


Maybe not, the thread is locked. That's what I get for going on to a futbol loving forum like the Celtic(s) :wink:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

So-weet. First televised game of the (pre)season. This will be my first look at Bargnani and the new boys. Can't wait!

21 days until the start of real Raptors ball!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

How old school is that Anthony Parker pic?

Anyway, the Celtics are an interesting team this season. I have no idea where they'll finish, it really depends on how quickly their young guys develop. They could place anywhere from 2nd to 5th in the division really... very unpredictable.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

This game's on Nba TV?? TVU player has nba tv now


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

shookem said:


> Maybe not, the thread is locked. That's what I get for going on to a futbol loving forum like the Celtic(s) :wink:


Game is tomorrow. The thread will be open after the Celtics-Cavaliers game.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> Game is tomorrow. The thread will be open after the Celtics-Cavaliers game.


Ahh, makes sense, my bad.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm definitely going to try to catch the game on TV. First glimpse at what the new players can (and hopefully will) bring to the floor and this is gonna be the first time we get to see the new white and red jerseys in action. lol.

Go Raptors go!


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

im so happy i got raptors tv... i can FINALLY watch the new raptors rather than listen to them on the "online radio" lmfao


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

What time's the game on? it better not interfere with Lost.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

how come they dont show highlights of the Raps. preseason games on the score or something?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Actually guys, I'll be at work. Sorry no Celtics-Raptors highlights unless it goes into OT. 

You're more than welcome to watch the Celtics-Cavs highlights and scout the Celtics.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Actually guys, I'll be at work. Sorry no Celtics-Raptors highlights unless it goes into OT.
> 
> You're more than welcome to watch the Celtics-Cavs highlights and scout the Celtics.


lol no thanks.

I should be hopefully going to this game tommorow. I'm hoping someone lays out Gerald Green after his antics last season against the raps. For those who dont remember 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuf-Ax5eeD8

nice dunk poor timing. 
GO RAPS GO


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> What time's the game on? it better not interfere with Lost.


hahaha i hear that, but i think it will be on earlier in the day, i'll be TiVo and watching the whole thing, then i'll come back and tell you all what i saw no doubt.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man can that gerald green ever dunk?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yes, yes he can, i also dont think the dunk was of bad taste in that game last year, we should have won those games anyways, and will this year, starting later today i wanted GG too but JG is 2 up on G haha.

good young players.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

DWADE4 said:


> how come they dont show highlights of the Raps. preseason games on the score or something?



there's only been one preseason game and there was no video coverage on neither both teams. With the game being televised in RapsTv im pretty sure you will see highlights of tonights game the following day.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah they're gonna show a repeat on something called Raptors in an hour; atleast i think that is what the show is called lol


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hopefully the vets get a bit more PT this game and AB stays out of foul trouble


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wicked, my first chance to see the team!

I'll be watching LOST though. Unless someone Sam becomes as hot as Kate, LOST will get the Wednesday night nod from me.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

shookem said:


> Wicked, my first chance to see the team!
> 
> I'll be watching LOST though. Unless someone Sam becomes as hot as Kate, LOST will get the Wednesday night nod from me.


There will be lots of chanel changes during commercials.....my wife will be pissed, she hates when I flip. Oh well :biggrin:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> There will be lots of chanel changes during commercials.....my wife will be pissed, she hates when I flip. Oh well :biggrin:


I can relate, mine hates sports with a passion.

Pissing off the ladies, isn't that what life is all about?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Ford vs. Telfair will be some match-up....don't blink, you may miss something. I am also looking forward to the backups going at it. Jose vs Rondo, lets see if Jose can "D" this guy up!

I wonder who is calling the game...I hope it is Chuck and Jack.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

What's up with Al Jefferson nowadays?

He was supposed to be the front-runner for that elusive Celtic PF spot based on his rookie season but he can't seem to get back on track from injuries and what not. Another "should've drafted" candidate for the 2004 8th pick.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> Ford vs. Telfair will be some match-up....don't blink, you may miss something. I am also looking forward to the backups going at it. Jose vs Rondo, lets see if Jose can "D" this guy up!
> 
> I wonder who is calling the game...I hope it is Chuck and Jack.


i'm personally more impressed with rondo than telfair...and wonder if rondo might take over as a starter if telfair doesn't show something early on.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The Rondo/Telfair battle will be a tough one....I will hold on my verdict until after the allstar break!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

trick said:


> What's up with Al Jefferson nowadays?
> 
> He was supposed to be the front-runner for that elusive Celtic PF spot based on his rookie season but he can't seem to get back on track from injuries and what not. Another "should've drafted" candidate for the 2004 8th pick.


He was listed on CNNSI as one of the 15 breakout candidates from the Eastern conference. They said he had been carrying too much weight and was having ankle problems. I guess he's slimmed down and should be more effective this year. He's another guy that has done nothing impressive that I've seen. 
Interestingly another guy that we were talking bout in the 2004 draft was on the West's list -Andris Biedrins.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah, first home preseason game of the year

Heading down to the ACC to get a first hand look at the new squad

best game of the year IMO, the ACC is gonna be half empty, so that means sneaking down to the expensive seats will be very easy. got me a couple of Sprite Zone tics, gonna try and unofficially upgrade those to courtside :biggrin:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

TRON said:


> Ah, first home preseason game of the year
> 
> Heading down to the ACC to get a first hand look at the new squad
> 
> best game of the year IMO, the ACC is gonna be half empty, so that means sneaking down to the expensive seats will be very easy. got me a couple of Sprite Zone tics, gonna try and unofficially upgrade those to courtside :biggrin:



good luck!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Premier said:


> The Celtics forum [via aquaitious] will hopefully have highlights of the game during the game for posters that are unable to watch.


Awesome, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

kinda off topic...

but watching raptors tv right now (pre-game) show and norma just did an interview with bosh, and he's sporting twists hairstyle,....mmm, wonder if he'll try to do an A.I cornz or a ben wallace fro'

bosh is really ready to form an idenity as not only a franchise player, but creating an image as well....

should be fun to watch bosh continue to grow as a force in the league...

no pics of the new look for bosh yet though, i'll try to get some ...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

no updates?

i tried to get the audio feed but failed. it's on boston radio.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Man I wish I could get RapsTV. mrrrrrrrrrrr

Give me the scoop-

Team not in sinc?

Does it seem like they're focusing on their half-court offense? Or are they not getting the opportunity to run?

Rebounding?


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

very poor play by the raptors. I dont think the raptors will do good this year. Their defence is visible and their rebound is suspect. I thought the raptors will be the one running the show, Boston was more like the team everyone is describing us. hopefully they can gell, cuz they are far from it.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

first half looked pretty good, fred jones looks great. bosh looks great. garbajosa looks a bit 3 point happy. jose is a bit sloppy with his passes which is pretty much similar to last year. graham looked poor at first but started to play better later in the 2nd quarter. 

havent really seen much from bargnani,anthony parker or pj tucker
but i missed the first quarter of the game.
is rasho playing?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Sounds like we were pretty sloppy and not hitting shots but we're only down one at the half.

Humphries with another productive half. Starting to look like he'll get minutes in the regular season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

mo pete stinking up the third quarter.

Telfair and Ford hitting from outside.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

OK...who the hell is guarding Pierce? 8/[email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

I love watching this team. I'm not sure it will result in a great record just yet...but there is a lot of talent and IQ out there. 

Garbajosa might just be the player we've been missing. I like that Bargnani is shooting still, even though it's not falling. He's not forcing...those are just shots he usually makes I think. 

Whoah...TJ just got up high, but missed a lay up. he must have been afraid of the dreaded Veal Scalabrine. 

PS...i HATE the boston announcers. they acted like they were robbed when Green got a T for hanging on the rim for 30 seconds.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

5-25 behind the arc.. hmm


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I haven't really been watching the game(Nets are on) but I saw one Bargnani drive and the guy was a blur for a seven footer. 

BTW these Celtic announcers are already in mid-season form, terrible as usual.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

JS03 said:


> 5-25 behind the arc.. hmm


good news...we're up 3 with 13 seconds left. 

so imagine we actually hit some of those.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Overtime!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dang, seems like an exciting game. i'll try to order rapstv tomorrow.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Celtics <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-1" align="left">







S. Telfair</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">30:44</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">3-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">3-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">7-9</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">5</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">16</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-2" align="left">







T. Allen</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">28:34</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">5</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">3</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-3" align="left">







R. Gomes</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">22:55</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">4-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">2-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-4" align="left">







P. Pierce</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">21:36</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">8-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">2-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">5-6</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">23</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-5" align="left">







K. Perkins</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">11:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">1</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-6" align="left">







R. Rondo</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">32:43</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">6-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">8-9</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">3</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">21</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-7" align="left">







G. Green</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">25:23</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">5-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">3-7</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">5</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-8" align="left">







B. Scalabrine</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">18:27</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-9" align="left">







A. Jefferson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">19:11</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">0-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">1</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-10" align="left">







A. Ray</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">20:01</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">3-8</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">0-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">5</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-11" align="left">







M. Olowokandi</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">09:23</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-12" align="left">







T. Ratliff</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-13" align="left">







W. Szczerbiak

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-13"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-14" align="left">







D. West

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-14"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-15" align="left">







D. Jones

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-15"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-16" align="left">







L. Powe

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-16"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-17" align="left">







K. Pittsnogle

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-17"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-18" align="left">







A. Akingbala

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0010600017">240</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0010600017">31-66</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0010600017">9-19</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0010600017">31-40</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0010600017">7</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0010600017">31</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0010600017">38</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0010600017">21</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0010600017">30</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0010600017">15</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0010600017">34</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0010600017">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0010600017">102</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">47.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">47.4%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">77.5%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 10</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 35</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="raptorsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20"> Raptors</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-1" align="left">







T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-1">23:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-1">1-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-1">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-1">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-1">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-1">6</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-1">4</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-1">8</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-1">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-1">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-2" align="left">







A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-2">13:52</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-2">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-2">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-2">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-2">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-2">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-2">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-2">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-2">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-2">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-3" align="left">







C. Bosh</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-3">23:05</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-3">9-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-3">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-3">3-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-3">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-3">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-3">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-3">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-3">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-3">22</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-4" align="left">







M. Peterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-4">31:45</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-4">4-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-4">1-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-4">1-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-4">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-4">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-4">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-4">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-4">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-4">5</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-4">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-4">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-5" align="left">







R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-5">10:59</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-5">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-6" align="left">







F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-6">34:42</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-6">2-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-6">0-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-6">6-7</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-6">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-6">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-6">8</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-6">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-6">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-6">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-6">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-6">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-7" align="left">







J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-7">32:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-7">4-8</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-7">2-6</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-7">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-7">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-7">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-7">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-7">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-7">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-7">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-7">12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-8" align="left">







J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-8">25:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-8">4-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-8">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-8">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-8">6</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-8">5</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-8">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-8">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-8">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-9" align="left">







A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-9">22:13</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-9">4-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-9">0-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-9">5-6</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-9">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-9">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-9">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-9">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-9">13</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-10" align="left">







J. Graham</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-10">11:27</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-10">4-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0-2</td>  <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-10">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-10">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-10">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-10">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-10">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-11" align="left">







K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-11">07:09</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-11">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-11">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-11">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-11">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-11">3</td>  <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-11">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-11">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-12" align="left">







P. Tucker</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-12">04:48</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-12">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-13" align="left">







D. Martin

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-13"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-13">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-14" align="left">







C. Trybanski

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-14"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-14">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-15" align="left">







P. Sow

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-15"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-15">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-16" align="left">







U. Slokar

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-16"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-16">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-17" align="left">









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-17"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-17">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0010600017">240</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0010600017">35-79</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0010600017">5-25</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0010600017">27-34</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0010600017">10</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0010600017">25</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0010600017">35</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0010600017">25</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0010600017">36</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0010600017">13</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0010600017">28</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0010600017">3</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0010600017">102</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">44.3%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">20.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">79.4%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 12</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 28</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Are they kidding me!!!

Who was on the floor to get the rebound ??? I can't believe it .. tie game ?? going into overtime after being up by three with 13 seconds left.. but no one on the floor to do the box out, so get the rebound and hit a buzzer beater to tie the game up .. going into overtime. Just can't believe it.

TJ Ford fouls out, Calderon almost out with 5 fouls himself


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We really need to rebound, boston missed a 3 pointer and grabbed their board to tie. We would of won if we got that stupid rebound.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

112-107 raps according to the boxscore =/


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

CALDERONE !!!!! just made some big plays for us kids....


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Can't wait to watch the hi-lights.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm at work so I'll make it quick.
T.J. with 8 turnovers and innefective offensively, I think he's trying to do too much. 
Fred Jones as well, but he's being much more aggresive and getting to the line, his shots just aren't falling (some are ill advised)
I like Barganani's decision to keep shooting, even if it isn't falling. He's not forcing anything, just trying to shoot out of a slump, that shows maturity.
MoPe seems to be hitting a 'sophomore slump' of sorts so far, hopefully it doesn't drag into the season.
The defense still isn't up to par but it is better.
I wish they could give Humphries more time, he's effective whenever on the floor.
Garbojasa might be our best summer acquisition, simply a smart solid all around player that knows how to get it done and isn't phased by anything, let alone pressure.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Up by 5 with 40 seconds to go. Whats the deal with Ford? 8 turnovers in 23 minutes, gotta take care of the ball son.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

SickGame said:


> I'm at work so I'll make it quick.
> T.J. with 8 turnovers and innefective offensively, I think he's trying to do too much.
> Fred Jones as well, but he's being much more aggresive and getting to the line, his shots just aren't falling (some are ill advised)
> I like Barganani's decision to keep shooting, even if it isn't falling. He's not forcing anything, just trying to shoot out of a slump, that shows maturity.
> ...


thanks for this =)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Garbojasa might be our best summer acquisition, simply a smart solid all around player that knows how to get it done and isn't phased by anything, let alone pressure.



That's what I have been saying all summer!!!!!!

:banana: 



how's Parker?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Game over 118-112 Raptors


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

SickGame said:


> MoPe seems to be hitting a 'sophomore slump' of sorts so far, hopefully it doesn't drag into the season.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ????????????


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Celtics <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-1" align="left">S. Telfair</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">35:25</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">3-8</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">3-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">7-9</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">6</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-1">16</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-2" align="left">T. Allen</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">33:34</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">6</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-2">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-3" align="left">R. Gomes</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">22:55</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">4-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">2-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-3">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-4" align="left">P. Pierce</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">21:36</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">8-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">2-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">5-6</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">3</td>  <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-4">23</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-5" align="left">K. Perkins</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">11:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-5">1</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-6" align="left">R. Rondo</td>  <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">37:43</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">8-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">2-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">11-12</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">3</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-6">29</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-7" align="left">G. Green</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">26:39</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">5-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">3-7</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">2</td>  <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">5</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-7">14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-8" align="left">A. Ray</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">25:01</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">3-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">0-4</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">6</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-8">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-9" align="left">B. Scalabrine</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">22:30</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-9">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-10" align="left">A. Jefferson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">19:11</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">0-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-10">1</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-11" align="left">M. Olowokandi</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">09:23</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-11">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-12" align="left">T. Ratliff







</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-13" align="left">W. Szczerbiak









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-13"> 

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-13">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-14" align="left">D. West









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-14"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-14">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-15" align="left">D. Jones









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-15"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-15">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-16" align="left">L. Powe









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-16"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-16">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-17" align="left">K. Pittsnogle









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-17"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-17">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-18" align="left">A. Akingbala









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-18">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600017-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0010600017">265</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0010600017">33-72</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0010600017">10-22</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0010600017">36-45</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0010600017">7</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0010600017">35</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0010600017">42</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0010600017">22</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0010600017">34</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0010600017">15</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0010600017">37</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0010600017">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0010600017">112</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">45.8%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">45.5%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">80.0%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 10</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 38</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="raptorsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20"> Raptors</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-1" align="left">T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-1">23:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-1">1-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-1">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-1">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-1">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-1">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-1">6</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-1">4</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-1">8</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-1">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-1">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-2" align="left">A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-2">18:52</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-2">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-2">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-2">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-2">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-2">6</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-2">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-2">5</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-2">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-2">4</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-3" align="left">C. Bosh</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-3">23:05</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-3">9-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-3">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-3">3-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-3">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-3">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-3">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-3">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-3">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-3">22</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-4" align="left">M. Peterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-4">36:45</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-4">4-12</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-4">1-4</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-4">1-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-4">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-4">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-4">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-4">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-4">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-4">5</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-4">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-4">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-4">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-5" align="left">R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-5">10:59</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-5">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-5">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-6" align="left">F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-6">39:42</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-6">2-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-6">0-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-6">10-11</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-6">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-6">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-6">8</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-6">7</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-6">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-6">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-6">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-6">14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-7" align="left">J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-7">37:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-7">6-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-7">4-8</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-7">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-7">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-7">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-7">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-7">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-7">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-7">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-7">18</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-8" align="left">J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-8">30:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-8">6-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-8">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-8">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-8">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-8">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-8">6</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-8">5</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-8">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-8">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-8">13</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-9" align="left">A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-9">22:13</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-9">4-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-9">0-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-9">5-6</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-9">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-9">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-9">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-9">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-9">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-9">13</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-10" align="left">J. Graham</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-10">11:27</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-10">4-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-10">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-10">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-10">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-10">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-10">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-10">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-11" align="left">K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-11">07:09</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-11">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-11">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-11">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-11">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-11">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-11">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-11">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-12" align="left">P. Tucker</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-12">04:48</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-12">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-13" align="left">D. Martin









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-13"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-13">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-13">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-14" align="left">C. Trybanski









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-14"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-14">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-14">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-15" align="left">P. Sow









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-15"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-15">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-15">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-16" align="left">U. Slokar









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-16"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-16">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-16">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-17" align="left">









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-17"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-17">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-17">0

</td>  </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600017-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600017-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0010600017">265</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0010600017">40-90</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0010600017">7-28</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0010600017">31-38</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0010600017">10</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0010600017">28</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0010600017">38</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0010600017">27</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0010600017">40</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0010600017">14</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0010600017">28</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0010600017">4</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0010600017">118</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">44.4%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">25.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">81.6%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 15</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 28</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Not all that pretty ... But we did it .. and at the end of the day thats all that matters folks ..
Raptors Win Raptors Win Raptors Win 

118 - 112


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> That's what I have been saying all summer!!!!!!
> 
> :banana:
> 
> ...


Parker's solid...but not spectacular at all. He's the kind of smart role player we need...but he's not a second or third scoring option. 

Judging from one game that is.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I wanna see this team in action but its good to see there winning games even if its preseason


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice win Raps, woulda been over if they just boxed out in regulation though.

I love what Garbajosa is doing, he seems so calm and collected, hitting big shots for us so far.

Seems they couldn't contain Bosh, 9-11 from the field and 1-1 from 3 point land. I like the fact that he can hit the 3, but I really hope Bosh doesn't take more than like 2 or 3 a game because it would take away from his inside game. Bosh is a smart guy though, he knows where his bread and butter is at.

Ok game for Bargs, hopefully those shots start falling. Im fine with these nights as long as he doesn't force it and just stand outside and chuck up 3's all day.

And TJ, hold onto that ball!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

RAPTORS WIN!!!

It was a messy game, but a win is a win. Even if it's only preseason. I'd still like to see the team improve more in defence though, especially in crunch time.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

both Garbajosa and Calderon really played well today...Garbajosa just seems to do the right things on the court and is always hustling for the ball....great pickup...

as for Calderon, hes playing like he did for Spain, breaking down defenses, getting the ball to the right players, and is always active defensively...he'll really be a great point to come off the bench and i could possibly see him taking late 4th quarter mintues away from TJ...

Bargnani offensively played solid...although his outside shots didnt fall, he didnt force any of them...inside 10-15 feet, he nailed everything, and he ran the floor in transition...his 3pt shot didnt fall tonight, but it was good to see that he didnt shy away from it when he was given the open look....good home court debut...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

More Photos


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

From the looks and sounds of it like we played a sloppy game but still won... that might say more about the Celtics than it does about us.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

These new jerseys are growing on me. I still miss the black and purple jerseys though.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Timbaland said:


> These new jerseys are growing on me. I still miss the black and purple jerseys though.


Don't worry, 20 years from now they'll be the equivalent to today's retro Nuggets ones.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Timbaland said:


> These new jerseys are growing on me. I still miss the black and purple jerseys though.


 Yeah. The new jerseys look superb on the floor and the new court design was better than I expected. I still think they need some sort of silver ring around the claw though, it looks sort of uncomplete with just the black claw.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm liking the white/red jersey already. But they have to bring back the Raptor logo. It's just way too plain and boring.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

By the way...I know noone is saying it...but Bosh's hair is BRUTAL!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

My thoughts: Bargnani was not shy about shooting the three after missing. They were good shots though. He played very well, some good defense on a few possessions.

Fred Jones on the other hand shot the three when he shouldn't have. Both he and Bargs were 0-5.

Bosh scored the easiest 22 points in 23 minutes ever. There is no one on Boston that can guard him, he had whatever he wanted. That three poitn shot looks nice. Of course the other side of the coin is that Paul Pierce pretty much did the same.

Calderon was really good, drew several charges, had some steals and delfections, even made a few long jumpers. 

Garbajosa is really ****ing good. Makes plays consistantly at both ends. Has very good court vision and really helps develop plays. Like to hang out at the three point line in the center and swing the ball around, and his shot is very much like Bonners: quick without much jump - a good way to shoot exactly the same way each time.

Anthony Parker really didn't do anything. He wasn't bad, but he was kind of hidden

Joey Graham played alright, made a few shots and got some boards. Looked in the game mentally. I swear he's bulked up more from last season - he looked thicker- front to back than last season

PJ Tucker got a few minutes and missed two layups in traffic. I had read reports that his specialty was finishing in close and finishing with power. Maybe he was just hesitant . . .he was brought into his first pre-season game and told to guard Paul Pierce ( that didn't go so well - 2 quick fouls and back to bench)

TJ was better than the stat line. Two t/o's and fouls were on two offensive fouls that were not entirely BS, but certainly not great calls. One a very weak off hand push off on Kendrick while going for a lay up. The other was Tony Allen cutting off the lane (i thought he was still moving, but he was above the semi circle) Not great shooting though and a little out of control at times.

Donnie Wahlberg - form New Kid turned actor stopped by the Boston Announcers and joined them for most of the 2nd quarter. Knows his Celts pretty well - liked that they had retooled without trading for Iverson. Mistakenly said that Allan Ray was from Uconn . . .must have been thinking about Ray Allen! Has been here for quite a while filming and told the announcers that there has been no real buzz about the Raps in the city.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

highlights


http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...media/nba/nbacom/recaps/pre_bostor_061011.asx


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Timbaland said:


> These new jerseys are growing on me. I still miss the black and purple jerseys though.


If that isn't the closest thing to a human being looking like a Raptor, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh looks like a Raptor, especially when he's running back in transition.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

that's an awesome pic for an avatar


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *CrookedJ !*
> 
> TJ was better than the stat line. Two t/o's and fouls were on two offensive fouls that were not entirely BS, but certainly not great calls.


I found TJ pretty underwhelming tonight, I know it's only the second preseason game, but his suspect defense, average shot and so-so half court game was all on display tonight. He seemed to get better as the game went on, and made some nice passes, but was the third best PG tonight, IMO.



> Originally posted by *CrookedJ !*
> 
> My thoughts: Bargnani was not shy about shooting the three after missing. They were good shots though. He played very well, some good defense on a few possessions.


Surprise of the night was seeing Bargnani play defense, I had very low expectations going in but he was pretty active on D and didn't seem too lost. 

He needs to get more touches in the post, I'm sure the threes will start falling for him, but it just seems like he can be more effective for the Raps playing downlow and creating havoc for defences, instead of floating at the 3 point line.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

good rebounding numbers from Fred is it just a fluke?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

re: Bargnani, he needs major work on his rebounding. it wasn't just about his low rebounding scores, but he often times he kept getting the ball slipped by him due to players hacking it away after going down from the rebound. To put it better, he needs better rebounding instincts.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

and that colour commentator for the celtics is just flat out terrible. absolutely annoying to listen to through a 48 minute stretch.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

madman said:


> good rebounding numbers from Fred is it just a fluke?


If I shot that bad I would get on the glass as well! Fred Jones better find somewhat of a jump shot soon....we may see TJ and Jose in the back court together quite a bit if he can't knock down the odd outside shot.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Battle of the back up guards last night. Rondo vs. Calderon was great to watch. I can't remember Calderon ever going back and forth with someone like that. Jose is playing just as well as he did at the beginning of last season plus he's hitting his jump shots. Great sign.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

donnie walberg might know his raptors but he certainly doesnt know anything about the raptors,
he said there isnt any buzz about the raptors this year in toronto which is crazy cause theres more buzz then ever
and he said there would of been more buzz if the raptors selected dwayne wade instead of bosh there would be more buzz, given that it would be dwayne wade and bunch of other guys still losing games but at least there would be a buzz. (??)
and that toronto is just a hockey town and we dont care about other sports??(Walberg 2006)

but an entire city isnt going to get behind the raptors till they make it back to the postseason, i cant think of any other city that would be so appreciative of a team that hasnt made it to the postseason in so long.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn you Monkeyballz and your choice of avy's. All well you had it first (but mine looks better).


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> Bosh scored the easiest 22 points in 23 minutes ever. There is no one on Boston that can guard him, he had whatever he wanted.


Ryan Gomes. If it had been regular season Bosh wouldn't have gotten where he wanted to so much, so easily. But, from what I recall, Gomes didn't get much of a chance on him. I guess we'll see in December. Good game. I was impressed with some of your young guys.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

shookem said:


> Damn you Monkeyballz and your choice of avy's. All well you had it first (but mine looks better).


just you wait till I get my photoshop back, :biggrin:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> just you wait till I get my photoshop back, :biggrin:


Excuses, excuses. I'm using Micro Off Pic Man (my photoshop takes too long to load).

I'll find another pic, just give me a few minutes.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Ryan Gomes. If it had been regular season Bosh wouldn't have gotten where he wanted to so much, so easily. But, from what I recall, Gomes didn't get much of a chance on him. I guess we'll see in December. Good game. I was impressed with some of your young guys.


Gomes, the Bosh-stopper.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ryan Gomes - another young Boston star.. with all those young stars over the last three years it is no surprise that Boston is an elite team in the East... right?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Well it's quite obvious, Gomes is the next Mutombo.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

hahaha i love the sarcasm... btw wahlberg & the boston announcers knew NOTHING about toronto, like AT ALL.. and those were pretty much the worst announcers i've heard in the nba to this day.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Heres the torrent file to the game, props to Bigmac, http://www.mininova.org/tor/452223 it's 1.8 gb by the way


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> it's 1.8 gb by the way


Wow.

I'm itching to watch a game, but damn, not even Bosh and co is worth that much. That's like 10 porn scenes worth of MB's right there.


----------

